# I am at my wits end! Ideas appreciated.



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Besides all the other tribulations of moving into a new house, the dogs have gone crazy. They are pooping and peeing all over the house. 

Ray was marking on anything out of place or new in the old house, but now he just empties his bladder. I brought in a box to unpack and in less than a minute there was a puddle on the floor next to it. DH went out and got him diapers. He didn't know about belly bands.

Ru is senile and confused....but somehow she always manages to hobble into a room with a carpet to pee. She used to use a pad by the slider to the back yard in the old house, but won't use it here.

MiMi was very good about going on command on pee pads in the garage. She still does so first thing in the morning, but that's it. She has peed on our bed twice. 

I am waiting for a gate I ordered to confine them to the dining room, at least. 

Do you think it would be a good idea to put a diaper on MiMi and Ru? I don't think they will pee in the diaper, but it would prevent them from going on the floor. I could try to establish a four hour schedule when I take off the diaper in a place where they should go.

I know that MiMi is capable of holding it for over eight hours, because she has done so, but now she is tinkling everywhere.:Bad day:

Any and all suggestions on RE-training will be appreciated.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia,

I am so sorry. I have never use diapers on a dog before, so I have no advise. They may all be stressed because what was familiar to them has changed. I do know that routines are vital to Lucky. If I very things too much, he doesn't react well. I hope all works out for all of you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah gee Sylvia! So sorry! There are probably unfamiliar animal smells in the house , that people can!t smell but the dogs can. That and the change in houses have probably got everyone all out of wack. Hopefully as they get more used to things everything will go back to normal. Yes gated in a room is a good idea. I guess you might have to start with schedule, treat and praise all over again when they do go in the right spot!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry this is happening! Is it possible other dogs lived there previously and they smell where they went? I personally wouldn't see any harm in using a diaper/band on them temporarily as long as it doesn't seem to bother them. Do you have a pen or anything to confine them in until they become more used to their new surroundings? In addition to confining them, it may help them feel more secure while becoming adjusted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry your dogs are doing this. Do you think that maybe the cat had peed in places around the house before you moved in and they are peeing where she went. Maybe thats why Mimi peed on your bed. I can't even imagine how frustrated you must be.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I agree about the cat---if nothing else, they are trying to retake ownership of you. Think about it from their perspective. Their whole world as they knew it has changed & the owner has a new cat. . . hummmmm. I would be . . . unhappy . . . too.
What to do? 
1. get rid of the cat
2. move back to your old place
3. get rid of the dogs
4. confine cat to certain spaces
5. confine dogs to certain spaces
6. mix a double margarita & take a nap
It is up to you. I am not unsympathetic---just practicing "tough love." and hey, that 2nd margarita was for me!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The woman who lived here before has a Havanese. She did leave a bottle of Natures Miracle behind, but she was such a meticulous person, I can't imagine that her dog would ever pee in the house. I'm sure the cat went in my bed, because she was confused that new people, furniture and dogs were in her house.

BTW the cat and dogs ere co-existing peacefully by the second day. The birds freaked when the first saw the cat, but when they saw me petting here, they calmed down. She doesn't bother the birds at all.

I don't have a pen....and honestly I will scream if I have to buy another fairly costly item. We now have tons of things we can't use, but every day I have spent a lot of money of things we need for the new house. I have a metal barrier that can be made into a pen, but I fear it would scratch the oak floor. I bought it when we had tile floors.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylie, I agree about the cat---if nothing else, they are trying to retake ownership of you. Think about it from their perspective. Their whole world as they knew it has changed & the owner has a new cat. . . hummmmm. I would be . . . unhappy . . . too.
> What to do?
> 1. get rid of the cat
> 2. move back to your old place
> ...


Last night I was considering number three, number 5 is what I will do, but number 6 has the most appeal. We already have enough number one and number 2 on the floor.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so you can have my share of the margarita---I think you need it more than I do!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylie, I agree about the cat---if nothing else, they are trying to retake ownership of you. Think about it from their perspective. Their whole world as they knew it has changed & the owner has a new cat. . . hummmmm.  *I would be . . . unhappy . . . too.*
> What to do?
> 1. get rid of the cat
> 2. move back to your old place
> ...


Would you pee on the carpet? :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Last night I was considering number three, number 5 is what I will do, but number 6 has the most appeal. We already have enough number one and number 2 on the floor.:HistericalSmiley:


It sounds like you had the other margarita before I offered it! :drinkup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Moving is stressful enough as it is and I am sorry you have to go through this. Confining them and getting them back on a schedule would definitely be a start. Aside of starting happy hour sooner and cleaning the house, I would hire a pack of elves :_) Hang in there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Moving is stressful enough as it is and I am sorry you have to go through this. Confining them and getting them back on a schedule would definitely be a start. Aside of starting happy hour sooner and cleaning the house, I would hire a pack of elves :_) Hang in there.


I checked the yellow pages and Angie's list: NO elves to be found. :innocent:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I have a metal barrier that can be made into a pen, but I fear it would scratch the oak floor. I bought it when we had tile floors.


 Sylie do you think you could just put some felt furniture pads on the bottom to keep it from scratching the floor? They make the stick on kinds in circle, maybe just line the bottoms, they are fairly cheap at Lowes or Home Depot...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Moving is stressful enough as it is and I am sorry you have to go through this. Confining them and getting them back on a schedule would definitely be a start. Aside of starting happy hour sooner and cleaning the house, I would hire a pack of elves :_) Hang in there.


 
Agreed!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Sylie do you think you could just put some felt furniture pads on the bottom to keep it from scratching the floor? They make the stick on kinds in circle, maybe just line the bottoms, they are fairly cheap at Lowes or Home Depot...


It is big and ugly. I have to wait until I get the one I ordered...probably a couple of days. In the mean time I am keeping the bedroom door closed!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I like belly bands for the boys. But not a fan of diapers for girls. I think it does inhibit them from urinating. And with an older dog especially, you do not want to set up a UTI situation. I would confine, confine, confine until your get gates up. And then it 's back to potty training 101.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> I like belly bands for the boys. But not a fan of diapers for girls. I think it does inhibit them from urinating. And with an older dog especially, you do not want to set up a UTI situation. I would confine, confine, confine until your get gates up. And then it 's back to potty training 101.


This is where I am stuck...when you are training a puppy you take them out often and praise when they do the trick. My dogs seem a bit confused if I take them out too often, plus that sets us up for failure. Normally, four times a day would be quite enough, but lately they are unpredictable.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I love Sandi's suggestions lol....but have to agree...a lot of changes in very short time! I think everyone is confused and/or claiming territory! Sorry this is happening to you!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Agree with back to basics must confine for now. Bet they smell animals all over the house. Just because the previous owner was immaculate does not mean she had perfect animals. After all she did leave the cat. First you need to see what you are up against. Buy a black light ( can find them @ Ace inexpensive too it is a flashlight) go through your house in the dark shining this flashlight to see if previous markings are the major problem. I do this when @ a motel when my dog is sniffing every inch of the carpet. Too bad we are not near you we could all lend you a iris pen. Mine is just stored in the garage. At least you've kept your sense of humor because in life that sometimes all we have left!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ann Mother said:


> Agree with back to basics must confine for now. Bet they smell animals all over the house. Just because the previous owner was immaculate does not mean she had perfect animals. After all she did leave the cat. First you need to see what you are up against. Buy a black light ( can find them @ Ace inexpensive too it is a flashlight) go through your house in the dark shining this flashlight to see if previous markings are the major problem. I do this when @ a motel when my dog is sniffing every inch of the carpet. Too bad we are not near you we could all lend you a iris pen. Mine is just stored in the garage. At least you've kept your sense of humor because in life that sometimes all we have left!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, Pat I will get a blacklight. I wish I had known yesterday, Alan was at Ace, it's not far, but not a quick run either.

I believe that a sense of humor is humanities saving grace.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylvia, 
I got a backlight once and it was a horrible terrifying experience. All I saw was purple spots! I'll live in ignorance from now on. My husband rents a carpet cleaner from Pet Smart every 2 months and we get it professionally clean once a year. What is helping a lot to get rid of pee spots smells is, spray white vinegar on the area and let it sit for 30 min then I sprinkle baking soda on it and wait a day to vacuum it. 
I hope it helps and let's pop a bottle of wine tonight  I love your positive attitude.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to my world!! :blink::smpullhair:

If there were smells there before, the pups have to re-do them and make the new house their own..... :blush:


Hopefully after a while things will settle down and they will resume life as usual. 

Hopefully...... 


I will NEVER have boys again!!! As much as I love them dearly....they have ruined my house!!! They, of course, wait till I'm not looking.....:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Pee spots glow neon yellow green with my black lite. I originally got it for checking bed bugs when traveling. Now I check every once in awhile near pee pads for drips I might have missed. You can clean the spot again. Simple Solution & Natures Miracle works.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Welcome to my world!! :blink::smpullhair:
> 
> If there were smells there before, the pups have to re-do them and make the new house their own..... :blush:
> 
> ...


Oh yes, you turn your back on them for a split second and they have made a puddle under the grocery bag you just carried in.

DOES ANYONE WANT RAY? 
CELETA , DO YOU WANT RAY BEFORE I CROKE????
Today has been kind of okay, so far no pee on the new rug, no pee in my computer room, no pee on the hardwood floors.

I am sympathetic to my poor babies having their world turned upside down...and they don't know why. But, when you find your bed wet when you are so tired you can't take another step...well that sucks.

Moving sucks. The only box ever to be packed again in this house, is the one that carries my body to the crematorium.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Hang in there Sylvia!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylie, I'm not sure about Mimi, but if Roo is getting senile, plus the move to unfamiliar territory, you may have to confine him to an area where you can easily clean up his accidents. My Bichon, Moonlight, became so senile and arthritic, she would pee on the kitchen floor, then slip in it and not be able to get up. Getting old is no fun, but it happens to the best of us. You love Roo, so do what you can to keep him comfortable, but protect your home too! Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I totally agree "moving is not for the faint of heart"---it is wayyyyyy too much work! Add a cat & a handful of pups to that & senility is your reward. It is one of those things one just has to slog through---there are no easy ways around it. Humor is your only weapon and you do that number really well! Try to live in the moment & not think about all the other work that is waiting. Go out into your beautiful garden and do a star gaze, or smell the roses. Take breaks from the work---it does help, even if they are small. Love you!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

There are scents that they are picking up and they are marking the territory! Plus they are all overwhelmed! Including you....................Please give it time!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my, that doesn't sound like fun at all! Moving is definitely stressful enough. When we had clean ups with Lexie the last days, I think what worked was a scoop of oxy in a quart of warm water and soaking the area well, then immediately sucking it up with a wet vac and setting up a portable dryer to dry the area well. I'd test on a small inconspicuous area first though, just in case it discolors. I hope they get used to their new digs soon and the madness stops! Hugs


----------

